# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Achterwaartse kromming van de penis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Een afwijkende achterwaartse kromming van de penis, aangeboren chorda genoemd, is een afwijking die bij de geboorte reeds aanwezig is. De afwijkende achterwaartse kromming is het best zichtbaar tijdens een erectie. Aangeboren chorda gaat meestal gepaard met hypospadie. Hierbij mondt de urinebuis aan de onderkant van de penis uit in plaats van aan de top.
*
Typen aangeboren chorda*
Er zijn verschillende typen aangeboren chorda. Ze worden ingedeeld aan de hand van de positie van de opening van de urinebuis en de mate van de kromming. Aangeboren chorda zonder hypospadie is meestal het gevolg van:

* huidafwijkingen (huidvergroeiingen);
* defecten in het weefsel onder de huid (fascia van Buck);
* een ongelijke verdeling van de erectiele weefsels in de penis (afwijkingen in de zwellichamen);
* de aanwezigheid van niet-elastisch bindweefsel in de penis.
*
Oorzaken*
Aangeboren chorda wordt veroorzaakt door een afwijkende ontwikkeling van de structuren waaruit tijdens het embryonale stadium de penis en de urinebuis worden gevormd met als gevolg een waaiervormig elastisch weefsel aan de achterzijde van de penis. Dit weefsel omgeeft de opening van de urinebuis en raakt vergroeid met het onderste oppervlak van de eikel.
Bij patiënten die eveneens hypospadie hebben, mondt de urinebuis uit aan de onderzijde van de penis in plaats van aan de top. Bij degenen zonder hypospadie ligt de uitmonding van de urinebuis normaal aan de bovenkant van de penis, maar is de penis wel gekromd als gevolg van het niet-elastische weefsel.
*
Verschijnselen*
De verschijnselen van aangeboren chorda bestaan onder meer uit ongemak bij het plassen en een achterwaartse kromming van de penis tijdens erecties. Het defect wordt duidelijker zichtbaar naarmate de penis groeit. Daardoor worden de symptomen tijdens de puberteit erger. Door deze defecten wordt de geslachtsgemeenschap meestal belemmerd of onmogelijk.
*
Diagnose*
De diagnose aangeboren chorda is gebaseerd op de klachten en een lichamelijk onderzoek van de patiënt.
*
Behandeling*
Aangeboren chorda wordt behandeld door het afwijkende niet-elastische bindweefsel uit de penis operatief te verwijderen. Als de aangeboren chorda gepaard gaat met hypospadie, dient deze afwijking eveneens chirurgisch te worden behandeld. De operatie dient echter in stappen te worden uitgevoerd: bij de eerste stap wordt de penis recht gemaakt. De reconstructie van de urinebuis (urethroplastie) wordt in een later stadium gedaan. In het geval dat de penis in ernstige mate achterwaarts is gekromd, dienen bovendien huidtransplantaties te worden uitgevoerd om de penis recht te maken.

*Complicaties*
De complicatie van aangeboren chorda bestaat uit problemen met de geslachtgemeenschap. 

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

